# Super excited about my new '76 2002



## fuzyfuzer (May 30, 2004)

Just closed the deal on my new to me 1976 2002










I really love the wooden steering wheel and feeling of the car.

It needs quite a bit of work mechanically it is in good shape, previous owner had an entire new suspension installed, in the last few months she has put almost $10,000 into it but had to abandon it.

First on my list is to fix the little bit of surface rust and repaint it an appropriate color you guys have any suggestion, oh and i have to find some new trim, any ideas.

Alex


----------



## trivletrav (Jul 13, 2009)

what the heck is wrong with that color?

geez...

i wish the color on my bavaria was at all decent like yours! lucky!


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

Its a pretty car. If your steering wheel say Nardi on it its worth some $$$.


----------



## unicorn (Mar 7, 2009)

*my college roommate had te same car in 1974.*

Could it be? Evergreen is the color?
Beauty and the beast. Yep, keep it forever, dude.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

nice!!!

fix the rust before it's too late!


----------



## fuzyfuzer (May 30, 2004)

That't first on the list luckily there is nothing on the underside or in the trunk just a few spots on the body that are managable


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

That's a nice old timer you got there:thumbup:


----------



## kylekruchok (Jul 22, 2009)

Silver... then, black rims. =D Jeery Rig some HID's as well. That'd be awesome.


----------



## 328ioc (Jul 13, 2007)

Inka Orange with Black rims FTW!!


----------



## midnight302 (Dec 8, 2005)

Golf Yellow!!


----------



## Gatsby1925 (Sep 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Fuzy! Talk about a car with Character. Very cool....


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

That's a beauty, congrats


----------

